# Shoulder defensive nipper!



## FlippinBirdies (Oct 29, 2012)

So I have my first bird with me on my shoulder right now. We got him a week ago from a trusted pet shop who had him returned 3 days prior due to circumstance changes. He is approx 6-8mths old. 

He initially wouldnt eat in his cage but through hesitating to feed him anywhere else he now eats and drinks in his cage fine but despite every dammed toy/accessory a bird could want he still wont move from the place Ive left him. 

Then when I get him out he pecks the crap out of anything coming close for fear they are trying to remove him. I dont flinch (Im also a reptile keeper and handling snakes makes birds a breeze lol) He can get quite forceful and draw blood. He loves my ex husband and still he will attack his hands if they come close so we have to manually remove him to even switch shoulders but once he's on a different shoulder hes happy. 

So as a newbie to bird ownership I have to queries. How can I rectify this behavior to make him a more manageable pet? And how do I get him interested more in playtime?

Other notable info:
He doesnt play on my shoulder or when he's placed on the floor. Ive not observed any play behaviours yet. No matter what I offer him he sees it as a threat and attacks.

I dont have any info about the previous owners. 

He is out of the cage everyday from morning til 6pm unless I go out.


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

First have him trust u.. Hand feed some treats to start of


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Birds can often be scared of anything new at all. When getting new toys for a nervous/new bird it's a good idea to introduce them slowly, by sitting them near the cage for a couple of days, then maybe hanging them on the cage but outside it and then putting them into the cage once the bird has got used to them being there. Just so they know it's not a bird eating monster.

I played with my birds toys too, since he didn't know what to do with them. I must have looked a right nutter with my hand in the cage jingling bells and playing with little blocks of wood on string, but it got him interested haha 

Food bribery usually works for tiels too, i think a member had a good thread on this, i'll have to find it for you


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's a couple that give good advice

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

And one about training skittish/agressive birds

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824

Most of all it will take patience. Good luck!


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Try this... 

B.J's. Nippy Bird Problem 

These birds panic at the mere sight of a hand entering their cage. To prevent further upset the preferred type of both water & seed containers should be of the tube type, which can be refilled without opening the cage door. In the cage provide a basic seed mix, water, iodine block & cuttlebone. 

All the other foods birds enjoy, ie, fruit, veg, hard boiled egg, nuts, biscuit etc, are used as treat foods. 
The birds should be fed the treat foods in small portions through the bars of the cage, with the aid a pair of tweezers or chopsticks to protect your fingers. 
Change the type of treat at each feed so your bird gets a good mix every day. The smaller the treat portions, the more often the treat feed visits & your arrival means nice things to eat. 

As the bird gets used to being fed treat foods this way, very gradually over the next few days. 
Move your fingers closer to the treat food as you slowly build up a bond of trust between you.
If your bird shies away remove the treat food until he settle down & move your fingers further back up the tweezers, away from the food before you re-offer the treat......Do this as many times as it takes. 

Don't allow yourself to dislike, get angry, impatient or even mildly annoyed with your bird will sense this & 
will react accordingly. This treatment reinforces that fact that your bird is not the boss. You supply the goodies so you dictate the terms of your relationship. No out of cage till this biting problem has been cured. It will no suffer any ill effects by this temp confinement. 
A step in any training program takes as long as it takes. 
Expect a few set backs, birds like people, have good & bad days. Don't be in a hurry, only when your bird is happy to eat from your fingertips through the bars for several days, are you both ready to move on to the next step .B.J.


----------

